# stoplight



## KrupickaB (Dec 22, 2014)

I am trying to build HO scale single sided poll type stoplights (Red, Yellow and Green).
I have the control circuit built and it works greet. I was going to use 1.8mm Water Clear round tip LED Diodes for the lights. 

The big question is building the stoplight head. Any and all ideas are welcome.
Brian K


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rectangular (like a tube, but square in cross section) for the body and sheet styrene for the details (top and hoods).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I used styrene tubes to 'house' the LEDs for my signal bridge. The worst
problem for you is the depth of the LED plus it's wires. Gonna make
the Traffic light head pretty thick. 

CTvalley's suggestion of using square tubes would actually be similar
to the way traffic lights are assembled. You could use a square styrene panel
to hold the LED in the square tube ends.

Might be easier to buy the commercially available traffic light heads.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

If your soldering skill are up to the challenge, get some surface-mount (SMD) LEDs, and use strips of the greyish anti-static bags as a filter and lens. That should be small enough to fit within the given space.


----------

